# Tall MMA Fighters



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I happen to stand at 6,2 and 14 stone (that's just under 200lbs to our American cousins) and i'm interested in practicing MMA. I'm not looking to turn pro or anything. I'm realistic to know that i'm far too old to suddenly be able to compete (I'm 23), but I simply want to do it for fun and for my self esteem. 

I was wondering what were the disadvantages and advantages of a tall fighter compared to, say, or average height or shorter, stockier fighter in an MMA fight?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

reach is a fairly large advantage to taller fighters, the ability to stand further back and throw body kicks and straights are quite the advantage over a shorter opponent. 

I don't know all the pros and cons but one would assume that with longer limbs theres more to grab when going for submissions but on the other hand you would think longer limbs help with sumbmissions as well especially with anaconda chokes and what have you. hope someone goes into more detail but that's about all i can think of atm being less than sober.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

longer legs definitely help with triangles, at least until your legs are so long that a lock triangle won't choke your opponent  

I'm 6'1 1/2" and 190 lbs, so almost the same body as you, and a lot of the shorter guys I grapple with literally can't triangle me because their legs won't get around my shoulders- but I have no problem sinking mine.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

HexRei said:


> longer legs definitely help with triangles, at least until your legs are so long that a lock triangle won't choke your opponent
> 
> I'm 6'1 1/2" and 190 lbs, so almost the same body as you, and a lot of the shorter guys I grapple with literally can't triangle me because their legs won't get around my shoulders- but I have no problem sinking mine.


Ahh, that does make sense actually. Guards and certain submissions would definitely be an advantage for guys our size. But what Lotus said makes sense aswell. The longer the limbs, the easier it is to get subbed, no? 

And yeah, I guess more reach will always be an advantage. But what about in regards to wrestling?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

reach advantage is only as good as the speed and efficiency you put behind it.

Ive seen a couple 6'6 dudes on WEC who's punching ability like grass growing.

Vitor Belfort, Anderson and Chuck are examples of good strikers above 6 feet...study their footwork.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> And yeah, I guess more reach will always be an advantage. But what about in regards to wrestling?


Generally speaking, height is a disadvantage in wrestling because your centre of gravity is higher. Good pure wrestlers tend to have dense, short, muscular bodies (examples include Sean Sherk, Matt Hughes). In an MMA context, however, tall guys may be better able to defend against shots because they have better leverage for knees.

As a tall guy, you want to learn to use your reach to control your opponent's distance. Working the jab is very important, and mixed striking with leg kicks can be very effective too (you need good footwork and movement to control distance). From the clinch, you'll have an advantage in bringing your knees up high to the body and head. On the ground, those long limbs are more vulnerable to submissions but can also make the triangle, rubber guard, body triangle and some fancy submissions more effective. Obviously flexibility is very important - I would say even more important than for shorter dense guys.

The short guys have their own advantages, of course. For starters, they are usually going to be stronger at a given weight.

These are just generalizations. There are exceptional individuals who defy these strengths/weaknesses. Technique and training are incredibly important. And btw, I don't think 23 is too late to start training for amateur competition. If you have realistic goals like "keep getting better, maximise my potential, beat opponents on the same level as me" then you can be successful. You need coaches who are supportive and understand your goals. Most of us don't have the tools to be pros, I think it's a really tough road too.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Height and weight aside,I definitely don't think you are too old to start.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> I happen to stand at 6,2 and 14 stone (that's just under 200lbs to our American cousins) and i'm interested in practicing MMA. I'm not looking to turn pro or anything. I'm realistic to know that i'm far too old to suddenly be able to compete (I'm 23), but I simply want to do it for fun and for my self esteem.
> 
> I was wondering what were the disadvantages and advantages of a tall fighter compared to, say, or average height or shorter, stockier fighter in an MMA fight?


It really depends on the position.

I can tell you that you're not going to be that tall if you fight at middleweight (or at lightheavyweight, should you bulk up). Unless you cut down to 170, you're going to be about the same size as everyone else.

That said, tall fighters have an advantage at full range and off of their back. The long arms and legs lend themselves well to technical trading at distance and controlling the pace of a standup fight, they also give a lot of potential for attack from the guard.

Stockier fighters have an advantage on the ground as long as they're on top, because they can keep their arms in easier, as opposed to long, tall fighters who have a lot to join lock. They also have an advantage in the clinch where a small body can produce a little more control.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Sekou said:


> Vitor Belfort, Anderson and Chuck are examples of good strikers above 6 feet...study their footwork.


Yes. I'm 6'5 and I've found that to be a crucial part of my training. Good footwork won't necessarily help you, but bad footwork will almost always destroy you. 

One thing I found the hard way: never cross your feet as you move. Ever.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL you should never do that no matter what your height is. I'm 5'6" and my teacher yells at me whenever I do that.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Reach will be an advantage for taller fighters but you have to know how to use it. You will probably be able to get triangles, body triangles easier but your triangle wont be quite as tight when its locked up. You can probably hit front headlock chokes a little better and hit lots of standings switches and things of that nature. I have always thought taller guys are easy to take down so work on your footwork and tdd defense and then you will have the strengths and not some of the weaknesses.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Being tall fighter you really need to know how to maximize the benefits of your height or you'll find it used against you. I'm 6'6" and can cut to 205 with some serious effort and here are my thoughts and experiences.

Striking-
As a tall fighter you'll typically want to use linear punches over circular punches. Don't stalk your opponent, make them wade though a shit storm of your strikes to even try to get within range to hit you back. Master eight point striking as if someone has better footwork than you, you'll need knees and elbows. Throw EVERYTHING with intent, if you don't quickly impress them with your power then they'll be in your face and you'll lose your advantage. Never back straight up, work angles and circle away from your opponent's power hand. Keep your chin tucked, kick your chin tucked, and keep your chin tucked. In your combinations work a clean-up move that resets distance and lets you keep your range advantage. Getting in range to strike you should always come at a cost. Use a 45 degree chamber and snap your kicks to keep your opponent guessing. In the clinch you have the knees advantage. Your comfort level on the ground should also dictate how much you are willing to engage in the clinch.

Ground-
Us tall guys can bridge well for sweeps, secure triangles and 'platas due to our long legs, and avoid a lot of damage due to the length of our guard. A lot of people can posture up in my guard and can still not hit me in the head. Rubber guard is your friend. I recommend pulling guard or judo trips and tosses versus trying wrestling take downs if you are significantly taller than your opponent. Some tall wrestlers do it well, most don't.

Good luck and make us tall guys proud!


----------

